# MinnKota trolling motor



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Will soon be needing a trolling motor for my skiff. I will be using a Birdsall mount on the bow of the boat and buying a transom mt motor. I am looking at the Minn 55 as it is digital and supposed to run longer on charge. I will have to pay a bit more to get this option. Is it worth it? I think I could get by with 40lbs of thrust, but this motor does not have the digital. What do you guys think? Any suggestions. As always, thanks for the input George ps this motor is going on a Copperhead


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

George I use a MK 50 on my Gheenoe Classic for a typical day of 6 or 7 hours.  Lowest the battery discharged (per chargers rating) is 25%, using mainly speed 1 & 2. This is also with a group 24 deep cycle.  Unless you plan on using it on 3 or higher for several (2 or 3) hours each outing, use the money to buy a good battery and charger.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Do you miss not having a variable speed control or are the 5 speeds sufficient? George


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Never have had variable speed, so can't comment. Think it would be nice to sometimes, but to me not worth the extra money.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

i have always been a minn kota fan but check this new bow mount motorguide came out with, it is a pretty sweet idea.


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10200452____SearchResults?ordProd=Y&CMID=BOTTOM_selectitems#itemDetail


Alex


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I just ordered a RT55 MinnKota with variable speed today. I paid about 100 more than the one in the add you posted. I wonder if that is a saltwater model or just for FW. I am more comfortable with the MK as I have a local shop that works on them. Thanks GS


----------

